# Has anyone tried apple cider vinegar?



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

I've heard from different reviews of apple cider vinegar to get rid of smell from a dog coat and/or to give a natural shine as well.

Has anyone ever tried this?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I have used it with water in a spray bottle as well as adding to the water he drinks.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

What are you feeding?


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Funny you bring that up. Gunner just had a hot spot and his coat is awful because he's blowing coat and itchy.
I had a friend recommend that and sent me a link about it. But I noticed a warning about dogs with irritated intestines. Gunner is on meds for that right now, so the apple cider vinegar is a no go for me. But it does sound like a good natural product.

Here's the link:
Apple Cider Vinegar for Dogs | Benefits of ACV


----------



## rashadlc (Apr 8, 2011)

Lucy Dog said:


> What are you feeding?


He's on Orijen adult.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I love ACV!!!  I put it in a spray bottle diluted with water and use it to repel fleas. I also add it to their neem shampoo to repel fleas.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I use ACV and regular white vinegar for a variety of things. The reason it makes the hair shiny is because it is acidic and strips the impurities off the hair, (I'm a cosmetologist), we use it in the salon also. I use it to cleanse my face and various other things.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I've never though about using it on Shasta, but I use it on my own hair to help keep the gray from yellowing. Works okay, but I can smell it on my hair for at least 24 hours, despite having shampooed afterwards.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

Interesting. Never used ACV before for the dogs. May have to try it.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you can bathe a dog with acv and water?
i thought it was used internally.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

It repels fleas???


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

I've always used ACV for my horses to help repel flies they get it in their grain. I started using it in the dogs food for the same reasons repels ticks, fleas and flies and help with coats and also heard it can help with internal problems..we used it Lexi's food daily when she had little puppy tumors on her ears and within a few weeks of feeding it they all went away and have never returned.


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

GROVEBEAUTY said:


> I use ACV and regular white vinegar for a variety of things. The reason it makes the hair shiny is because it is acidic and strips the impurities off the hair, (I'm a cosmetologist), we use it in the salon also. I use it to cleanse my face and various other things.


I love it too. You can also use it to remove age spots on your skin!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

If feeding it, the raw apple cider vinegar has more health benefits than the pasteurized stuff. You might have to go to a health food store, and it's more expensive, but it's worth it. 
For people..but same concept..
Detox and Cleanse with Raw Apple Cider Vinegar

I use raw AVC sometimes, but for shine in the dogs' coats, bee pollen is amazing. I can really see the difference using it, even moreso than with salmon oil.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

So how much to you mix to use for fleas? I am assuming you spray it or are you adding it to their food?


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

acv/water/conditioner as a spritz for smell, itch,etc.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I use a homemade essential oil spray that is ACV based as a insect repellent.


----------



## jasmyne (May 12, 2011)

*ACV makes the system alkaline and cures most ailments!*

My shar-pei/shepherd gets skin inflammation from stress. I put 1 t. ACV in her food or water. Her swollen hocks and skin imflammation go down very quickly. All skin and insect issues seem to benefit from this alkalizing supplement. In addition to ACV, I give her 1 t. unrefined coconut oil. It contains caprylic acid, which has a similar anti-parasite effect, when taken internally. She licks it right off the spoon or I drizzle it on food.


----------

